# [SOLVED] Driver won't recognize blank cd's



## brandirenee_89 (May 21, 2008)

I recently accidentally uninstalled my driver. I posted my problem on this site and with the help of everyone who responded to my question i got in reinstalled. I was so glad because i could finally install new programs using CD's again. Then today i tried burning a CD from Itunes and i got the message "recording not found" i thought it was the CD i was using so i got one i had used before and it didn't work either. Im extremely confused because the computer will play CD's but it will not recognize blank ones. If someone has had this problem or knows how to solve it i would apriciate your help.

Thanks in Advance,
Brandi


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver won't recognize blank cd's*

Hi Brandi,
Does the CD/RW work in other programs (Nero, Roxio) or what ever you use?
If it does than maybe Itunes is not setup for it.
Open Itunes>Edit>Preferences>Advance Tab>Burning. Do you see your CD-RW listed in CD Burning?


----------



## brandirenee_89 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Driver won't recognize blank cd's*

when i put the blank cd in it will not show up in my computer but a cd that already has something on it will. I called best buy and they weren't very helpful but they said it could have something to do with the filters. I also realized that before i deleted the driver that came on the computer it was a panasonic and the one that is on there now is a toshiba but my computer is a sony viao


----------



## brandirenee_89 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Driver won't recognize blank cd's*

Problem solved. I still don't get why the CD wouldnt show up in my computer but i had to uninstall and reinstall itunes because it was put on my computer with the old driver so that is the only one it recongnized. 

Thanks for you help,
Brandi


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver won't recognize blank cd's*

I am glad you got it sorted out.
Thank you for posting what you did, it may help others.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

